# Brazoria County 10 point



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I stuck this deer Saturday morning. I had been hand throwing some corn around my stand and at first light I had several does come in and before long had about 10 eating beneath me. He came in behind me and I figured he was a buck the way the does were shying away. Finally he he came around the tree and was directly below me where I could see him. Looking down on him I was questioning wether or not to shoot him because we have some bigger but it was hard to tell from the angle. Well one of the does starting acting stupid and they all spooked and he starting walking directly away from me and thats when he looked like a monster so as soon he quartered some I stuck him. He ran about 125 yard and jumped the fence. About ten minutes later the does came back so I went ahead and stuck one of them too. I got down tracked him up to the fence and called the local warden to come out so I could get my deer. After a long thirty minutes of looking at him 30 yards across the fence with binoculars the warden showed up and we drug him back. There was some ground shrinkage but my best buck with a bow so far. One of the guys put the tape on him and if his g3s matched he would of went 124 so with out it around it would be around 118.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

Awesome, congrats.
Do you use a 2 blade Rage?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

nice one. congrats and way to make the right decesion and wait for the gw. Did you get the doe?


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Rage 3 Blade


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Congrats on your BP... nice shootin..Walker


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice heavy horns! Good Job!


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Congrats on a very nice deer. That is one heck of a hole!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

WTG Man!!! Good for you!!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Congradulations...! Nice buck


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

congrats


----------



## chuckclay (Jan 28, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Great Brazoria county buck! Was the warden Scott Jennings?


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesome buck!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent....all the way around! Thanks fer sharin!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

very nice, well done.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

Where at in brazoria county you don't see alot of bucks bigger than that around here. I have but not often great deer congrats. Its always a trophy with a bow.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Joe Goff was the warden.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

Great deer/shot. Thanks for sharing the story and pics.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Domino (Sep 12, 2009)

Congrats on your bow kill.

I'm a little curious about the call to the game warden though.
Have you had issues with this neighbor in the past?
I thought it was legal to retrieve your game (without weapons of course) from other property?

Where I hunt it would take the game warden close to 2 hours to reach our camp, which to me is not an option since I wouldn't want my animal to spoil while waiting on a game warden to cross the fence with me.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Point*

I think the hole is as good as the rack...what are you shootin? butcher knife?

That is a great buck man, nice work. And yes, there are some big bucks around there.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congrats! nice deer


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*WOW!! NICE DEER*


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Hellava job !!! Congrats !!!!!


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

It's my understanding that a person may not go retrieve his animal with out the land owners permision no if ands or buts about it. I called the warden because he's friends with the owner. For me since I'm a friend of the warden and he's there buddy its easier for me to call him and let him explain it to them. He's already told me they will not let us come over to get anything unless he's there so I'm not going to waste my time with them. There's nothing personel between myself and the other land owner they had an issue with an ex-lease member of ours setting up to where basically his only shot was across the fence so that ruined it for the rest of us.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Domino,
You must have permission from the land owner to retrieve game from their property. Trespassing is trespassing regardless of the reason for it. 

Best bet is to know your neighbors and make arrangements before hand. Then you can just jump the fence and go after your deer


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

perty!


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice Buck


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice Buck!--Major exit hole--bet it made good for tracking!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RAT DADDY said:


> Where at in brazoria county you don't see alot of bucks bigger than that around here. I have but not often great deer congrats. Its always a trophy with a bow.


Oh by next year they will All be that big with the 13" reg.!


----------



## twdjr (May 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## joshdebo (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow thats a massive exit hole! What are you shooting?


----------



## ONDABORDER (Sep 23, 2009)

Kudos to you gulfcoast200! 
:texasflag


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Thats the entrance hole I didn't get an exit it buried up in his opposite side shoulder he was quartering away. I shot him with a Rage 3 blade.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

WTG......nice buck......


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Actually the warden had no right to cross the fence and retrieve your deer. The permission needs to be given by the landowner to you so you can come on his property and retrieve your deer. I just asked this question to a GW last Saturday night. If the landowner says"no" the wardens do not go to them and try and convince them to give you permission so you can go on their property. That is straight from the GW mouth. It is up to the landowner to say yes or no.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Bone Pile said:


> Actually the warden had no right to cross the fence and retrieve your deer. The permission needs to be given by the landowner to you so you can come on his property and retrieve your deer. I just asked this question to a GW last Saturday night. If the landowner says"no" the wardens do not go to them and try and convince them to give you permission so you can go on their property. That is straight from the GW mouth. It is up to the landowner to say yes or no.


I disagree about the GW. I believe that preventing the waste of the animal could be considered in line with the GW's official duties. Here's the law. It's rather recent.

§ 12.103. ENTERING LAND; USE OF INFORMATION OBTAINED BY 
ENTRY; CIVIL PENALTY. (a) *To enforce the game and fish laws of the 
state *and to conduct scientific investigations and research 
regarding wild game or fish, *an authorized employee of the 
department may enter on any land or water where wild game* or fish 
are known to range or stray.

On the other hand, you, as an ordinary citizen hunter have no right of trespass to retrieve game. The landowner has the legal right to be FREE from trespass.

The GW you spoke to probably was the voice of experience. I imagine it is futile for a GW to argue with a landowner to allow a neighboring hunter to trespass for purpose of retrieving game. 90% of the time this has already been discussed, there's a disagreement and attitudes have hardened.

Secondly, GW's don't really want to be in the retriever business.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

What part of Braz Co was this?


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

nice buck 

looks like the rage did the trick, what a huge hole


----------



## Khoutx (Oct 18, 2009)

WOW nice buck


----------

